# anyone near Grayslake Illinois



## durchins (Nov 19, 2004)

One of my regular residential needs a quote for a strip mall in Grayslake Illinois. If anyone is interested it sounds like its up for grabs. send me an email to [email protected] for info


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Sent you an e-mail.
Todd


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

I sent one also.


----------

